# So... What happens to the pilots in 2017-2020?



## d3boy2002 (5 Aug 2009)

Hi guys,

Just been reading a lot about the F-18 replacement plan lately. It just so happens that the estimated timeframe
where the F-35 replaces the F-18 is when I plan to join the AF. Is that bad news for me? What happens to the F-18
pilots within this timeframe? are they re-assigned to the F-35 or does Canada plan to replace the pilots altogether?

Thanks in advance for some info,
Benedict Park


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2009)

d3boy2002 said:
			
		

> Is that bad news for me?



Why ? Are we going to stop employing all pilots because the F-18 is gone ?

I dont understand your question.

We still need people to fly Hercs, chinooks, cormorants, auroras,etc.... So whats the bad news ?

One fighter is being replaced by another = still need pilots.......


----------



## dapaterson (5 Aug 2009)

d3boy2002 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Just been reading a lot about the F-18 replacement plan lately. It just so happens that the estimated timeframe
> where the F-35 replaces the F-18 is when I plan to join the AF. Is that bad news for me? What happens to the F-18
> ...




Existing pilots will be retrained on the new airframe.  Happens all the time; nothing extraordinary about it.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Aug 2009)

d3boy2002,

I'm sure there's _many_ stages through which you will have to pass (high school grad, acceptance into RMC or other university, acceptance into the CF, acceptance into the Pilot trade) before you even _need_ to worry about this.


----------



## observor 69 (5 Aug 2009)

I was in CFB Baden in the 1980's when the CF-18 was coming over and replacing the CF-104.
I can't talk for the Air Force back in Canada but most of the aircrew and ground crew in Baden were moved out of the fast jet world to other tasks.
The CF-18 guys moved in like us old 104 people were history and they were the new ultra modern way.  
So if you are coming on stream at the same time as the F-35 you might be lucky enough to be pipelined to the new aircraft and spend a major part of your career there.


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Aug 2009)

d3boy2002 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Just been reading a lot about the F-18 replacement plan lately. It just so happens that the estimated timeframe
> where the F-35 replaces the F-18 is when I plan to join the AF. Is that bad news for me? What happens to the F-18
> ...



1- No guarantee yet it will be the F-18.  Call it the Fighter Replacement for now.

2- Why would we give up all that fighter experience because we get a new aircraft?  Who will be element lead, section lead, package lead, FWIC qualified etc on squadron if we get rid of all pilots?  I think you perspective of what a pilot actually do is a little skewed.  It's more than going out there and having fun.  Although fun is part of every flight, there is a mission to do in the end, and experience cannot be replaced by anything.


----------



## d3boy2002 (6 Aug 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks for your quick replies.

@CDN
- No, what I mean't was whether or not existing F-18 pilots would have to be replaced by an F-35 familiar generation, but that question seems to be not quite a good question anyways 

and Supersonic, you bring up a great point. I was just unsure of whether or not the tedious task of learning an entirely new aircraft would still exist for the F-18 pilots. But once again, experience quite sums that answer up a bit. 

But would the aircrew still be able to work with the new aircraft? (sorry if this questions turns out to be a bad one as well)


----------



## aesop081 (6 Aug 2009)

d3boy2002 said:
			
		

> But would the aircrew still be able to work with the new aircraft? (sorry if this questions turns out to be a bad one as well)



What ?


----------



## dapaterson (6 Aug 2009)

Don't worry; if any aircrew can't figure out the Next Generation Fighter there's an option to deal with them, summed up in this wonderful Latin phrase:

*Soylens viridis homines est*


----------



## raekwon (12 Aug 2009)

Soylent green is people?


----------



## dapaterson (12 Aug 2009)

Ah, the six-day time delay joke...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Aug 2009)

If only there were some "googly" type thing we could enter that text into and get an answer...

Yet we get none...  Must be some pilot jargon.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Aug 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> If only there were some "googly" type thing we could enter that text into and get an answer....



 :rofl:

Let me Google that for you


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Let me Google that for you



I was just going there myself while I refreshed and found this!


----------



## dapaterson (12 Aug 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Must be some pilot jargon.



Pilot jargon?

_*Pilot*_ jargon?

I have been insulted many times in my life, but never to that degree.

I have math skills, and have even stayed in hotels of less than four-star quality!  I am far from being a mere _pilot_!


----------



## observor 69 (12 Aug 2009)

"I am far from being a mere pilot!" Well that is a real shame.  

Guess you could always take private pilot lessons.  :nod:


----------



## armyvern (12 Aug 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Don't worry; if any aircrew can't figure out the Next Generation Fighter there's an option to deal with them, summed up in this wonderful Latin phrase:
> 
> *Soylens viridis homines est*



Make them green people!!

Send them all to green bases too ... perfect timing - work parties for adding water to the inflatable cement living accomodations we'll put them in!  >


----------

